# New Arrival



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Collected in person from Chris (of Chronometer.net) in Amsterdam on Tuesday, one shiny new Marathon GSAR.

I really, really like this watch.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I really, really want and really, really cannot afford this watch









Well done Colin, I'm jealous as though!







From memory I think you have a similar wrist to mine, does it seem big on the wrist? Why am I even asking this....I can't afford it!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that is without doubt.........awesome colin.

Its a bit small tho init









looks good on that braided nato as well mate


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice, but I can really see my wife believing me with that story, Of course I'm going to Amsterdam to get a watch.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Me too







- Nicely photographed too ...

Paul


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

scottishcammy said:


> From memory I think you have a similar wrist to mine, does it seem big on the wrist? Why am I even asking this....I can't afford it!


Thanks mate







I have a 6.75" wrist and it's just about perfect size.



mrteatime said:


> Its a bit small tho init
> 
> looks good on that braided nato as well mate


I was surprised at the small size of it actually; from the photos I've seen of it prior to buying, I expected it to be significantly bigger than it is.

The rubber strap, while very comfortable, just wasn't for me (I don't like having a sweaty wrist) so I put it on this braided NATO which in my opinion suits it perfectly


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Nice, but I can really see my wife believing me with that story, Of course I'm going to Amsterdam to get a watch.


Maybe you can't get away with it, but I live in Rotterdam so it's a bit easier for me. Also I don't have a wife to moan at me


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

colinryan said:


> I was surprised at the small size of it actually; from the photos I've seen of it I expected it to be significantly bigger than it is.
> 
> The rubber while very comfortable, just wasn't for me (I don't like having a sweaty wrist)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

> I live in Rotterdam


Ah well that's a bit easier I guess (weren't you in Scotland?)



> I don't have a wife to moan at me


depends on the sort of moaning as to whether that's a good thing or not I guess









Just noticed the crown on these,







do they dig in?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

they tend to sit quite high on the wrist


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I was in Glasgow, but I moved to Rotterdam for work at the end of September (I really prefer it here).

No the crown doesn't dig into my wrist at all, even though it's quite prominent. Wearing the watch on a NATO helps somewhat as it's elevated off the wrist by 1/4" or so but I wore it on the rubber strap for a day and didn't notice any problems.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I've never considered these before but those photos make it look rather appealling


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice addition Colin







any plans to get the metal bracelet to finish it off


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very very nice indeed....

Well done...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just been browsing that site, he has a gen mil issue timex! have you seen what he is asking for it


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I reckon I will get a bracelet for it eventually but for the moment I'm very happy with how it looks on the braided NATO


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

colinryan said:


> I reckon I will get a bracelet for it eventually but for the moment I'm very happy with how it looks on the braided NATO


how about a nice lumpy?


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Tried it on my lumpy, didn't think it suited it particularly well


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i did see a nice rubber somewhere else that looked pretty good on one of those


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I think that braided nato suits it rather well


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Great choice. I've been making a pest of myself trying to get one of these for myself.

The ultimate tool watch imho.

Wear it well


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi - Still lusting over one of these! I was pointed in the direction of the countycomm.com site & they have a video comparing the GSAR with the new bigger JSAR - WOW







you'd need arms like Arnie to wear that beast! - The J is I believe for Jumbo? Worth a look if you like em large & also a good way to see the GSAR on a bracelet which I must say it looks fantastic on ... Paul


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I tried on a JSAR when I went to collect my watch and on my 6.75" it was just about on the edges of acceptability. It's an enormous watch. But if it was automatic instead of quartz, I'd definitely have bought one.

I still might consider it.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

colinryan said:


> I tried on a JSAR when I went to collect my watch and on my 6.75" it was just about on the edges of acceptability. It's an enormous watch. But if it was automatic instead of quartz, I'd definitely have bought one.
> 
> I still might consider it.


Colin I now understand why you said that as I have taken delivery of a TSAR today - They are not huge watches but the JSAR might be a step too far for me size wise! - The build quality of this TSAR is outstanding and although I ordered the bracelet I haven't taken the rubber strap off as its so damn comfortable! I think I may be in love







- Only problem is in the space of a week I have gone from "which diver" to "two divers" and now must decide if I keep both? - I know which one will go if I do decide - Bloody forum









Paul


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I think that braided nato suits it rather well


LEATHER............eh mac


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

colinryan said:


> I reckon I will get a bracelet for it eventually but for the moment I'm very happy with how it looks on the braided NATO


Colin you might be interested in my thread in the straps forum about the bracelet for the SARs - It is a beauty but I can't get mine on! It might just be me although a few people have said it isn't easy! I'm going to give it one more try today & then I'll have to bite the bullet & try a high street jeweller - BTW have you ever seen lume like there is on these watches? Unbelievable







I must try and get a pic of it sometime - Lovely touch that all the lume is green apart from the tick at 12 oclock which is orange ... Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I like these. However most I see are quartz. Can anyone tell me the model numbers that are auto?

Ta.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Mrcrowley said:


> I like these. However most I see are quartz. Can anyone tell me the model numbers that are auto?
> 
> Ta.


Its only the TSAR & JSAR that are quartz as far as I know (?)

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nursegladys said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that braided nato suits it rather well
> ...


Err no, nylon Gladys Emmanuel


----------

